# kayaking Places



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone had some advice on where would be a good place hunt this year using my kayak


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

adamb said:


> I was wondering if anyone had some advice on where would be a good place hunt this year using my kayak


Just take it to the big pond at Farmington bay and use it as a layout boat. It will be easy to spot all the layout this year, word is sales have been good.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> adamb said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering if anyone had some advice on where would be a good place hunt this year using my kayak
> ...


 :lol: It'll be the layout regatta on Unit 1. Good times.... I was also thinking Cutler might be a good place to go kayaking as well. I've seen guys on a couple units up north as well hunting out of a kayak and they seemed to do ok.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> It'll be the layout regatta on Unit 1. Good times..


Don't forget to tip the guy with the mud motor that will be out rallying the birds!!!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

gunrunner said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > It'll be the layout regatta on Unit 1. Good times..
> ...


tip, heck I'm on an hourly pay schedule for that!!!!!! at the rate business has picked up for this year ill be sitting pretty once ice out comes! 8)


----------



## quackcommander (Aug 20, 2009)

Speaking of using it as a layout boat, does anyone know if the coffins that we use on the airboats, are they considfered a sinkbox and are off limits in the wma's or are they fair game. I some times will take a jet sled loaded with dekes out behind a canoe, can I use that jet sled as a coffin or would it be cosidered a sinkbox?


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

quackcommander said:


> Speaking of using it as a layout boat, does anyone know if the coffins that we use on the airboats, are they considfered a sinkbox and are off limits in the wma's or are they fair game. I some times will take a jet sled loaded with dekes out behind a canoe, can I use that jet sled as a coffin or would it be cosidered a sinkbox?


no coffins are not sink boxes. a sink box is a blind that conceals you below the water line and floats. here is a good link to the same topic on the refugeforums.

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... p?t=737457


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Darin Noorda said:


> tip, heck I'm on an hourly pay schedule for that!!!!!! at the rate business has picked up for this year ill be sitting pretty once ice out comes! 8)


What is your rate up to now?????


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

gunrunner said:


> Darin Noorda said:
> 
> 
> > tip, heck I'm on an hourly pay schedule for that!!!!!! at the rate business has picked up for this year ill be sitting pretty once ice out comes! 8)
> ...


10 bucks a bird!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Darin Noorda said:


> 10 bucks a bird!!! :mrgreen:


I will do it for the cost of fuel, gotta be less than $10/bird. I love shooting that rooster tail all the way across the REST area...........


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

gunrunner said:


> I will do it for the cost of fuel, gotta be less than $10/bird. I love shooting that rooster tail all the way across the REST area...........


bro, let me fill you in on a little secret... with me there are no REST areas! 8) ya, i get you a limit in no time!!!!


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Darin Noorda said:


> gunrunner said:
> 
> 
> > I will do it for the cost of fuel, gotta be less than $10/bird. I love shooting that rooster tail all the way across the REST area...........
> ...


Sweet the masses of layout boys will love that.....Let them ducks rest when they die!!!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> gunrunner said:
> 
> 
> > I will do it for the cost of fuel, gotta be less than $10/bird. I love shooting that rooster tail all the way across the REST area...........
> ...


You get one side of the rest pond and I will take the other side and we will just push the ducks right down the middle of the pond for the lay out boat guys. :mrgreen:


----------

